# Recommendation?



## sillyphaunt (Apr 13, 2005)

I want to get a film camera to use for various "alternative" techniques I want to do, and to be able to use the darkroom.

I currently have a Canon AE-1 (older than I am), and am wanting something a bit more "modern".. I don't really want to spend more than $250-$300 on it, and it doesn't even need to be new, Ebay is my friend!

Any recommendations on a good quality SLR film camera that isn't very spendy? I also want to be able to do lenses and filters easily, so something that would allow that.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 14, 2005)

I was a big fan of the Canon EOS 10S. Another alt. is maybe a Nikon N8008/f801. The AE-1 is a nice camera though.


----------



## kcostello1086 (May 18, 2005)

sillyphaunt, i was in the same boat as you a few weeks ago.  upgrading from the same camera, actually.  I found a used Canon EOS elan IIe on ebay for like $130 shipped.  It looked brand new.  I dont think it was ever used.  Im sure there are similiar deals on ebay, and i absolutely love the camera.  I recommend it highly.


----------

